# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Glottal Stops?

## fishfanatic368

When I speak English, I tend to put glottal stops in front of words that start in vowels.  Is this normal in Russian?  Is "это" pronounced with a glottal stop in front of it, or am I pronouncing it wrong? 
I also want to put a glottal stop between vowells, so I'll say "аэропорт" with a glottal stop between the 'А' and 'Э', as well as one before the 'А' for the reason I mentioned in the previous paragraph.  Is this wrong? 
Спасибо!

----------


## basurero

I think it's wrong. But wait for the natives to confirm my suspicions.

----------


## Rtyom

I cannot imagine аэропорт being pronounced with a glottal stop.

----------


## wanja

Glottal stops are used in the beginning of the word, but not between vowels of one word.

----------


## Rtyom

> Glottal stops are used in the beginning of the word, but not between vowels of one word.

 Sometimes it is possible but as far as I am concerned not that common.

----------


## BabaYaga

Russian is - IMHO - a pretty gentle-sounding, rolling language.... so I think you'd only want to use glottal stops to put special emphasis on a word.
Of course, it's a huge country, with probably millions of accents - but the (Moscow and St Pete) teachers I heard speak didn't use glottal stops. 
Are you a Cockney by any chance?  ::  
If you like glottal stops, you should have taken up Danish instead of Russian!   ::      ::

----------


## basurero

Запиши себя, говоря эти слова. Тогда мы тебе сможем лучше помочь. 
Record yourself saying these words.　Then we'll be able to help you better.

----------


## Ramil

Блин, искал, так и не нашёл.
Дайте кто-нибудь сюда ссылку на песню  А. Барыкина - Аэропорт. Там это слово много раз повторяется.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Блин, искал, так и не нашёл.
> Дайте кто-нибудь сюда ссылку на песню  А. Барыкина - Аэропорт. Там это слово много раз повторяется.

 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=26747 
The first song in this album

----------


## Ramil

Барыкин Александр • Аэропорт
Автор слов - Барыкин А., композитор - Барыкин А.    
День отлета день прилета
За день посчитаю
Нам предписан нашим веком
Скоростной режим
И как птицы, мы как птицы все летаем
Потому, что каждым часом дорожим
Аэропорт стою у трапа самолета
Аэропорт по мне скучает высота
Аэропорт гляди, меня встречает кто то
На том конце воздушного моста
Я беру с собой в дорогу, вместо чемодана
Сумку с надписью "Динамо"
Ручку и кросссворд
Ровно сутки от Москвы до Магадана
И обратно
В мой родной аэропорт
Аэропорт стою у трапа самолета
Аэропорт по мне скучает высота
Аэропорт гляди, меня встречает кто то
На том конце воздушного моста
Аэропорт стою у трапа самолета
Аэропорт по мне скучает высота
Аэропорт гляди, меня встречает кто то
На том конце воздушного моста
Аэропорт стою у трапа самолета
Аэропорт по мне скучает высота
Аэропорт гляди, меня встречает кто то
На том конце воздушного моста

----------


## fishfanatic368

Спасибо!  Вы меня помогли много!  Теперь ясно. 
И я люблю эту песню!   

> Are you a Cockney by any chance?

 California, actually.

----------


## Ramil

> Спасибо!  Вы мне сильно помогли ххххх!  Теперь ясно. 
> И я люблю эту песню!       Originally Posted by BabaYaga  Are you a Cockney by any chance?    California, actually.

 И я люблю эту песню! - did you hear it before? If not, then it's better to say "Мне понравилась эта песня". 
When you say "я люблю эту песню" that means that you've already heard it before and you've liked it.

----------


## fishfanatic368

> И я люблю эту песню! - did you hear it before? If not, then it's better to say "Мне понравилась эта песня". 
> When you say "я люблю эту песню" that means that you've already heard it before and you've liked it.

 Really?  Past perfect?  I assume it means something more along the lines of "It pleased me when I first heard it," then? 
That is interesting, though.  I would definately have said "I love this song!" in English. 
Thank you.  This is really the kind of stuff I need to know.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  И я люблю эту песню! - did you hear it before? If not, then it's better to say "Мне понравилась эта песня". 
> When you say "я люблю эту песню" that means that you've already heard it before and you've liked it.   Really?  Past perfect?  I assume it means something more along the lines of "It pleased me when I first heard it," then? 
> That is interesting, though.  I would definately have said "I love this song!" in English. 
> Thank you.  This is really the kind of stuff I need to know.

 Мне понравилась эта песня - you say about the song you've just heard 
Мне нравится эта песня - you say about the song you hear now and then. 
Я люблю эту песню - you say about your favourite song you've heard many times before. 
You cannot "love" the song immediately. You need time. But you can "like" it. Of course I mean Russian language. In English I think it's perfectly correct to say "I love that song" but still I'd say "I loved that song" or even "I've loved that song" about the song I've just heard.

----------


## Kirill2142

> Я люблю эту песню - you say about your favourite song you've heard many times before.

 It seems to me you can't say Past Perfect with "many times".
I think you should say: "Я люблю эту песню - you say about your favourite song you heard many times.

----------


## Ramil

> Я люблю эту песню - you say about your favourite song you've heard many times before.
> 			
> 		  It seems to me you can't say Past Perfect with "many times".
> I think you should say: "Я люблю эту песню - you say about your favourite song you heard many times.

 Oh, I looked at "before" so I used Present perfect. 
Wouldn't be Past perfect since at that I've got to say "I had heard"

----------


## fishfanatic368

> In English I think it's perfectly correct to say "I love that song" but still I'd say "I loved that song" or even "I've loved that song" about the song I've just heard.

 To me, "I loved that song" sounds more like you're saying "I used to love that song"...  You'll be understood, but it's just not how we say it.  Same with "I've loved that song", although it sounds even more awkward.   

> Я люблю эту песню - you say about your favourite song you've heard many times before.
> 			
> 		  It seems to me you can't say Past Perfect with "many times".
> I think you should say: "Я люблю эту песню - you say about your favourite song you heard many times.

 Actually, it sounded better the way Ramil said it.  I do feel that conditional is in order here, so "you would" or "you'd" is better.  I would also have said "you had" instead of "you have," and "you" just sounds plain awkard to me.  I would say it like this: 
"Я люблю эту песню - You would say that about your favourite song you had heard many times before." 
Actually, the setup with the dash is kinda awkward too; I'd change it to this: 
"'Я люблю эту песню' is what you would say xxxx about your favourite song you had heard many times before."

----------


## chaika

There are no glottal stops in Russian as far as I know, or for that matter, in any Slavic language. No one ever mentioned them in my many years of study in Slavic linguistics.  
Use your glottal stops to say Allah! No Standard Arabic word begins in a vowel, there is always a glottal stop before it.

----------


## TATY

> There are no glottal stops in Russian as far as I know, or for that matter, in any Slavic language. No one ever mentioned them in my many years of study in Slavic linguistics.  
> Use your glottal stops to say Allah! No Standard Arabic word begins in a vowel, there is always a glottal stop before it.

 I think the same is in Hebrew. A word can't start with a vowel, it has to have a consonant, or Aleph or Ayin, both of which are glottal stops.

----------


## Dusik

я если быстро говорю, то "a" не произношу в "аэропорт"

----------


## Rtyom

> я если быстро говорю, то "a" не произношу в "аэропорт"

 Это может только казаться. Но в любом случае "э" модифицируется сильно.

----------

